# Food not digesting fast through stomach? Treating wrong symptoms?



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I feel like my stomach is always full and that nothing can digest through it fast when I eat. Should I try something to quicken that up?? Does anyone take any meds to quicken things up at the beginning of the digestion track to help with Constipation??


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There are a number of ways this symptom can come about. It's not always due to delayed gastric emptying. You should ask your doctor about having a gastric emptying scan done.


----------



## 20934 (Jun 20, 2005)

I know somtimes I think that my whole system is just on vacation and thats why everything is moving so slow and backed up. Somtimes when I am feeling like this though, I treat myself to some good old Taco Bell! The spices kinda irritate things and get things going if ya know what I mean.......


----------



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi .....Am back on the bulletin board again after a long hiatus; had to change my moniker - this new Groupee thing was a pain to deal with. Anyway, you might want to think about doing a little home test with beets and or liquid chlorophyll - eat some cooked beets (lots) in a salad or any other way you want; or, buy some liquid chlorophyll and take a few drops in a glass of water. See how fast your poop looks reddish or greenish!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: Anyway, you might want to think about doing a little home test with beets and or liquid chlorophyll - eat some cooked beets (lots) in a salad or any other way you want; or, buy some liquid chlorophyll and take a few drops in a glass of water. See how fast your poop looks reddish or greenish!


This would be a useless test for what the problem might be.


----------



## 18905 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Atrain,What usual helps me- i have the same problem- is going to the gym regularly. Also, not eating after 6:00, if I do the nest morning i feel full and i dont want to eat breakfast. And when I am constipated for more than 5 days I take the only thing that has helped me: natural green leaf brand for women and men: dieter's herbal drink. Hope this helps


----------



## 21643 (Aug 5, 2005)

In addition to IBS, I've been dx'd with gastroparesis, where my stomach doesn't empty in the best way possible.I have different degrees of intensity, and the symptoms wax and wane, sometimes over months.With *my* gastroperesis, I have severe nauseaand vomitting, when it is at its worst. I feelas if I've eaten three Thanksgiving dinners when I've only eaten one or two bites of food.Gastroparesis is dx'd by a gastric emptyingtest. . .they make you eat something laced with a little bit of radioactivity then view theprogression of the radioactive bits through yourGI system. Very painless procedure.SquidsMom


----------

